# The Doc does it again.



## bigbudsbruddah (Jun 2, 2008)

More props goes out to the Doc. PLaced my order tuesday morning and got the first half of my delivery today. Talk about fast i was'nt even expecting them today.

If you need seeds goto www.drchronic.com he will treat ya right.


----------



## pothead (Jun 3, 2008)

Hey man, I am considering ordering some Sativa seeds from Dr. but I am not sure if it is safe to just pay with a credit card and have it shipped to my house. Is it safe? I have heard A LOT of great things about doc but I thought I'd double check since I have never bought from a seed bank before.


----------



## IllusionalFate (Jun 3, 2008)

Yes, it is safe. If you get your seeds that means nobody from the government knows you have them. If they get confiscated by customs you don't have to worry since you didn't break any laws (you're receiving a package, not sending one), and the Doc probably never even sees your credit card information.


----------



## pothead (Jun 3, 2008)

IllusionalFate said:
			
		

> Yes, it is safe. If you get your seeds that means nobody from the government knows you have them. If they get confiscated by customs you don't have to worry since you didn't break any laws (you're receiving a package, not sending one), and the Doc probably never even sees your credit card information.



Thanks bro. I'll order some Sativa Haze right now!!! :woohoo:


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 3, 2008)

Yup. The doc is trusty. Just got my order in *4 days*! Thats fast.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 3, 2008)

Yepp doc is good.


----------



## pothead (Jun 3, 2008)

Just bought the following:

http://www.drchronic.com/products.asp?recnumber=235

It's not what I wanted but not a bad birthday addition from my mom :yay:


----------



## IllusionalFate (Jun 3, 2008)

Quick question about drchronic:

According to his site, he ships in plain packages which he refers to as stealth. Since plain packages aren't exactly stealth, does he actually ship them that way or is there something more to these packages than just a plain envelope?

This is just a yes or no question, as I don't want anyone to reveal any specific stealth packaging details he may use for security reasons.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 3, 2008)

With so many happy customers his stealth must work out okay.


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Jun 3, 2008)

IllusionalFate said:
			
		

> Quick question about drchronic:
> 
> According to his site, he ships in plain packages which he refers to as stealth. Since plain packages aren't exactly stealth, does he actually ship them that way or is there something more to these packages than just a plain envelope?
> 
> This is just a yes or no question, as I don't want anyone to reveal any specific stealth packaging details he may use for security reasons.


 
 I have never ordered his stealth delivery. I have him send the breeder packs and i have got every package. I have heard his stealth delivery is great, to stealth for some people. I have heard of people not finding the seeds in the package the first few times they checked.

Hope this helps


----------



## Dr Chronic (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks for the heads Up folks


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jun 5, 2008)

Best service I've had from any seedbank, without a doubt :aok:


----------



## slowmo77 (Jun 5, 2008)

but does he ship to the states?


----------



## Trebla781 (Jun 5, 2008)

hey could you order from any seed bank on the website or just Dr. Chronic strains?? I would love to order some from DNA Genetics that Kushberry sounds sooooo good!!!!


----------



## wakebud77 (Jun 7, 2008)

So no one answered the two posts above me. does he ship to the states? and u just click on any strain on there and thats what you get?


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Jun 7, 2008)

wakebud77 said:
			
		

> So no one answered the two posts above me. does he ship to the states? and u just click on any strain on there and thats what you get?


 
Yes he ships to the states. Usually u get it about a week after you order it.

Dr. Chronic is a seed bank. Which means he collects beans from many diffrent people and places. Then sells them on his site.  SO yes any thing you see on there you can order and long as it does'nt say out of stock next to it.


----------



## wakebud77 (Jun 7, 2008)

Thank you bigbud.


----------



## Papaya123 (Jun 7, 2008)

Can't knock on the Doc. I ordered some white widow seeds from them about a week ago and got them yesterday. Got them delievered to the states west coast, I wasnt expecting them to come in so fast. This was the 2nd time i ordered from the doc and NOT the last. I recomend ordering seeds from the doc.


----------



## darin1972 (Jun 12, 2008)

so on may 23rd ordered from dr. on 24 got email about incoming, have read about every on getting them in a week or so... and today is just over 2 weeks if i were to email him about it, how should i ask so it doesnt come off as rude and how much longer should i wait to email him. also no customs letter as of yet. and i live in the midwest.
thanks


----------



## wakebud77 (Jun 12, 2008)

just tell him youve heard they come in about a week you havent recieved them and you are wondering if he sent you them to you. if they havent come yet i would think you would have gotten a customs letter. But i hope this helps your darin best of luck and be safe


----------



## KGB30 (Jun 12, 2008)

I just placed my first order from Doc very professional  siten AA++.


----------



## pussum (Jun 13, 2008)

I'm not to sure about the person who asked about using a credit card. To much paperwork that ties you to the purchase. Prepaid credit cards, or some other form of payment would be smarter. Especially if you are having them sent to your house. That is even more paperwork that ties you to the purchase. Also, for the love of god try not to send the seeds to where you are growing.


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Jun 17, 2008)

I finally did get my second package from the doc. This package took a little longer than usual. He made it worth the wait though. I was supposed to get just 10 Purple Widow seeds. So out of the kindness of his heart the doc sent me 12 purple widow and 12 freebie Critically Smashed seeds (Critical Mass x White Rhino). 

So in my book the doc is still the man!


----------



## pothead (Jun 20, 2008)

I got my seeds on the 16th of June and I ordered them on 3rd of June. Fast, Safe, Reliable, Cheap. 

Doc is most def the man!!!


----------

